# Help with tire size......



## okozzy (Feb 15, 2012)

What tire size do I need? 
These came on a Huffman lightweight.
The old tires read 26 x 1.375 so, I bought 26 x 1 3/8 but they did not fit; tires were too small.


----------



## vincev (Feb 16, 2012)

599mm 	26x1.25, 26x1.375 	Very old US lightweight bicycles.
597mm 	26x1 1/4, 26x1 3/8 (S-6) 	Older British bikes, Schwinn lightweight bikes from the 60s and 70s.
590mm 	26x1 3/8 (EA3), 650A 	3-sp department store bikes, children's 10sp bikes, Italian high performance bikes for smaller riders.
two different tires.


----------



## okozzy (Feb 16, 2012)

*What's you opinion*

Hey Vince, do you think the 26x1 1/4, 26x1 3/8 (s-6) would fit given the ISO is only 2mm's off.
the correct size s/b 599mm and the one I am asking about is 597mm's.





vincev said:


> 599mm 	26x1.25, 26x1.375 	Very old US lightweight bicycles.
> 597mm 	26x1 1/4, 26x1 3/8 (S-6) 	Older British bikes, Schwinn lightweight bikes from the 60s and 70s.
> 590mm 	26x1 3/8 (EA3), 650A 	3-sp department store bikes, children's 10sp bikes, Italian high performance bikes for smaller riders.
> two different tires.


----------

